# Please read - this is very important.



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi everyone.

I don't do this very often, but this is really important.

Codex is due to be passed on 31st Dec 2009 and we have to stop this. If codex were to be passed then all nutrient supplements would be banned, this means vitamins would be illegal in the same way heroin is illegal. This not only would effect us, but would have a disastrous effect on developing countries. Also, all natural herbs would be banned, all alternative remedies would no longer be available...anywhere!

It is the pharmaceutical companies that are behind this. Under codex it would also become law that ALL foods would have to be sprayed with harmful pesticides and ALL animals for food would have be injected with growth hormones and antibiotics that then end up in our bodies. If this happens it would result in more ill health and cancer, so then what would the pharmaceutical companies make? More money.

I know your thinking this sounds far fetched but this is very real.

Below is the link with all the information.

[ame=[MEDIA=googlevideo]-5266884912495233634[/MEDIA]

(If you google you will find petitions for your country if you are not a UK citizen)


----------



## Ando-09 (Feb 17, 2009)

ive signed the petition ... i think it would be wrong to ban vitamins


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

link doesnt work for me..


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

link should work now!

ive signed this. please anyone who wants to keep supplements available sign also!


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

The petition link works, the google video link doesnt. (does now - LeeB)


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

signed and put out to facebook


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Lee, you edited my post,i didnt know such a thing was possible, i feel violated!lol!! 

consider yourself doubly violated mate! ask nicely and i can call ya names too


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Pretty please Mr Blythe would you mind awfully calling me some profane, offensive and downright degrading names???actually on 2nd thoughts thats maybe not a good idea!lol!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh dear hope you aint another muscle worshipper lol.

we`ve got one closet one i know of...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

done and posted up at my place.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the post mate. Some things are too important not to support. Petition signed.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Couldn't stand that woman in the video.... but interesting points.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

google vid didnt work for me, but i signed the petition. I hate the goverment for trying to ban stuff that doesnt need banning!!!

edit: also just facebooked it on my profile!


----------



## labrat (Apr 8, 2008)

I signed up and so did mrs labrat :clap2: and then I scrolled to the bottom of the list to make sure both of our signitures were there.

Useual drug company c0cksuckers trying to force through compleatly unneeded legislation for their own incestous ends :rage: :rage:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow - signed and posted on facebook


----------



## Wireframe (May 6, 2011)

What happened with this? Has it been implemented or due to be soon?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

the first part came into force on April 30th, this part concerned herbs and their licensing. The next part will be upper safe limits of vitamins and minerals, this really needs to be stopped as it could possibly lead to the destruction of many effective supplements.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Has anyone got an update on this at all?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not at the moment, it's in the hands of the EU and with the lack of money they are experiencing it will either get put on the back burner or pushed thru in an attempt to make supplement companies buy licences to sell certain products.

As usual, it's not about health, it's about money.


----------



## ferrell (Apr 7, 2012)

I currently take nitrotech,amino freak,tropinex,and creatine.Are these good supplements to take and what benefits do amino acids provide


----------



## Daniel1466868027 (Mar 30, 2012)

This codex alimentarius law is a scandal, they want to control all the food and supplements, basically they want to end (make illegal) good food, and want people to just eat crap food, ready meals , mc donalds and GMO (Geneticaly modified food). Food is very important (and supplements).

"its not about health, its about money" - well, i say its about both, its about ripping us off, and its about destroying our health.

heres an interview of Dr.Rima Lalbow on infowars.com

[video=youtube;SopDXmCjUv0]






[video=youtube;S7AfOS0skRQ]


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am a follower of Alex Jones, he's very much on top of whats going on worldwide and the status of the "New World Order" which is striving to eradicate many of our civil rights (e.g. privacy - our government are trying to pass laws so they can listen in on our phone calls and check our e-mails without a search warrant), they are trying to stop us being healthy (so we rely heavily on medication manufactured by the pharmaceutical companies which many politicians are shareholders/directors of), they control governments by increasing and decreasing interest rates so as to make the people think a government is doing a good or bad job.

I could go on and on, the more you look into this the sooner you will realise we're all being stitched up by liars and con artists who we accept as politicians.


----------



## Daniel1466868027 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nomad, you are awaken! 100% correct.

This world would be so much dicferent if everyone was awaken...

People have no idea about the extendt of the corruption...

Best regards mate


----------



## Daniel1466868027 (Mar 30, 2012)

edit: i am also a AlexJones follower , i watch his show everyday since 2005, everyone should watch it, this is his youtube channel (videos added everyday):

TheAlexJonesChannel - YouTube

:ranger:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I see some of his stuff on Sky, channel "Controversial TV", there is some bollox on it but some really interesting stuff too.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Used to watch these videos and things like zeitgeist but I stopped as I found there is little we can do about these things if people want them to happen.

Best way to stay off the grid, no facebook, no twitter, no social public networking apart from business of course. In the future if the internet becomes too regulated people will go back in time to dial up and setup their own private internets and start from scratch and start using radios instead of phones or even a tin can on string sounds safer.


----------



## Daniel1466868027 (Mar 30, 2012)

dj, i disagree with you.

i believe people who are not asleep can do a lot. if you look back at society changing events youll see that you dont need 100% of the people to be awake and aware, in reality its a tiny % of the people that change things.

the problem is that if you dont do anything you wont be able to create your own internet and radios, i mean, you can do it but youll be arrested or even killed if you do.

Theres a lot of people who are awake but are afraid to say they are, are afraid to talk, to say what they really think because maybe if they sayit theyll be joked at work, with friends, etc... but if someone lives like that then that person is not free...

I believe that well beat those bastards and put them in jail where they deserve to be...

Happy and surprised to know that theres a few awaken people here...

best regards mate

edit: here is a video where this scum lord Brazinski admits that the political awakening of the people is becoming a problem for the globalists:

dj, my point is: even they admit that we can do something and have an effect.

[video=youtube;PsSktzDlxbQ]


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

So what do you think individual people can do themselves as a video I watched didn't help and just said buy a car that didn't use much petrol and save your money which wasn't helpful as they said that the currency would collapse.


----------



## Daniel1466868027 (Mar 30, 2012)

dj, that video zeitgeist is actually government propaganda.

theres already certain type of radios that you need a license and youll be arrested if you possess one without a license...but theres thousands of examples like this one has you know.

what we should do is be independent, informed and autonomic.

people think if they put their head down and stay in their corner theyll be left alone but im afraid it doesnt work like that, we should be prepared, informed and independent, and stay healty. and then inform others...


----------



## Daniel1466868027 (Mar 30, 2012)

They dont want us to eat healthy!

*Private buying club selling organic food and raw milk was raided again by SWAT teams for the second time today. Please share this video.*

[video=youtube;lI1gvPmA_c8]






[video=youtube;mUpW7ZvVsoA]


----------

